# Hello!!



## outbackhopeful (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi All!! Just registered,been lurking for awile. We are hopefully going to get a travel trailer soon. I really like the outback 21rs for our family. We consist of dad,mom, And boy/girl twins. I am dad, the twins are 5. We live in the lehigh- valley of pa.. I really have enjoyed reading these forums and see there is a wealth of knowledge that you all have and are willing to guide newbies like us. Well gonna say see ya for now. Thanks for having this great site and oh yeah Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Marry Christmas and welcome to the site! We hope you choose Outback and come back often for lots of great advice (both giving and receiving...'tis the season!). action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome outbackhopeful to the group
I think you would enjoy the 21RS
It is a very nice trailer and anice sizes to start with
Where abouts in the Lehigh Area.
We are in Schuylkill County,Pa.

Don action


----------



## outbackhopeful (Dec 26, 2005)

Hootbob, We are in Bethlehem. I forgot to mention Logan, our 4 yr old Black lab we got from the spca in October.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ya know, being from Lehigh Valley, if you get an Outback you can make the Spring Rally. Welcome aboard. If you get an Outback I'm sure you'll be happy. The 21RS is a nice layout for a family of four.

Scott


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Welcome! I have loved our Outback. It was one of the best things to do for the kids.Everyone loves it ,especially since we got rid of the hybrid


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the site........
















Nice to see another Outbacker from PA!!!

Go grab yourself an OB and come to the Rally at Marshall's Creek over Mother's Day.

I recommend coming to Shoey and seeing the guys at Tom Schaeffer's...they are top notch!!!

Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site outbackhopeful,

Like you, I am a newbee too. This site is unbelievable. You can get a professional answer, most likely better than the dealerships,







with every question you ask. I think you will love the Outback. Me and DW are crazy about ours. Just wish it wasn't winter so we could go camping.

Again, welcome to the site and post often.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and good luck on your shopping for a new Outback. I love the Lehigh Valley area, we are from down in Delaware. We were looking at coming up to Blue Mountain for some sking/tubing this week.

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

outbackhopeful,

Welcome to the site! sunny Glad to hear you are considering the Outback. Like the others, I know you will enjoy it.







Let us hear from you and what you get.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

We went to several shows before going with the Outback. We had just lost our Springdale to a hurricane so we were familiar with the Keystone product. Best value and floor plan we could find.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!! action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

outbackhopeful

welcome to the site action

and good luck on your decision, hope it's an outback









darrel


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site, I know your kids will love to camp out in an outback. My two boys 4 & 7 can't get enough, the cold in the end of November didn't deter there enthusiasm.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outbackhopeful,

Hope you soon are able to change your name to Outbackgotit (that's "got it",







BTW). You'll love your new TT and this site as well.

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hiya Outbackhopeful,

Welcome. Hope you get your 21RS soon. I'm sure you'll tell us when that happens.

Bill


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome Outbackhopeful. I am sure you will find this a helpful and fun site.Lots of very knowledgable and friendly folks around here









Dallas


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Go grab yourself an OB and come to the Rally at Marshall's Creek over Mother's Day.

Its alot of fun with alot of great people
Let us know how you make out with getting a camper

Don


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

We are just north of Easton near Stockertown.

action

Ralph


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, OUTBACKHOPEFUL!* action

That new Outback would be a great way to start the new year. Go for it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard. action We are new to this board also. The guys here are great and very helpful. You'll love the Outback. Good luck with whatever you decide to choose.
Benand Tina


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! We have a 21rs and absolutely love it. We lucked out with a "pre-owned" 2003 model -- bought it last spring and camped all summer. The lay out is super and your twins will adore the bunks. I put curtains on the bunk openings and my kids love to slide them shut and have their own "bedroom." Good luck on your search!


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action 
Welcome ... I can't speak to the OB TT as I have a 5ver. BUT, we've had our Ob for 10 months and we can't say enough about the how great the OB quality is.
Again, welcome and enjoy.
Mike


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome







Summer is coming, better start looking for that Outback now


----------

